# Cane Creek vs FSA headset on 2011 5.2



## johntrek5 (Nov 8, 2010)

I just picked up a new 2011 5.2 today, after taking advantage of Trek's crash replacement program due to having someone fall into me, and cracking my seat stay. When I was going through the fit process, I noticed that my headset was FSA, on the new bike, and the one that I just replaced (also a 2011 5.2) was a Cane Creek. The shop owner told me that it must have just been an availablity issue during productiion, and should be the same spec. Most likely a non issue, just looking for some insight here.


----------

